# "Remembering 4:53 pm"



## Guy Bacos (Jan 19, 2010)

This is not a new piece, I had already showed it not too long ago but part of a longer work. I decided to take out the adagio section, remix it, and make it its own piece, and why not make it something more meaningful. So I decided to call it: "Remembering 4:53 pm" as a memorial to the people who were killed and affected subsequent to the earthquake in Haiti on January 12 at 4:53 pm. Although a piece of music cannot bring financial relief to the people of Haiti, it will always be a reminder for anyone listening to the piece and seeing the title about this tragedy, and perhaps a donation will come to mind to their favorite organization.

Remembering 4:53 pm (Memorial piece for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti on Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## fido94 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (Memorial piece for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti on Jan 12, 2010)*

Guy, I'm extremely touched and I don't know what to say other than this is absolutely stunning music .. 

where can I find the larger work you mention?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (Memorial piece for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti on Jan 12, 2010)*



fido94 @ Tue Jan 19 said:


> Guy, I'm extremely touched and I don't know what to say other than this is absolutely stunning music ..
> 
> where can I find the larger work you mention?



Thanks fido!

Here you go: 

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Rhapsody% ... 20Soul.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (Memorial piece for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti on Jan 12, 2010)*

Mr. Bacos, with that lovely smile beside the header.

I have not listened or intend listening to this pseudo-memorial piece you offer.
Your own text above is damning, you openly admit it wasn't written as a memorial yet you present it here as such. You may have talent as a composer but you certainly have no integrity.

Raymond Kemp


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (Memorial piece for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti on Jan 12, 2010)*



rayinstirling @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> Mr. Bacos, with that lovely smile beside the header.
> 
> I have not listened or intend listening to this pseudo-memorial piece you offer.
> Your own text above is damning, you openly admit it wasn't written as a memorial yet you present it here as such. You may have talent as a composer but you certainly have no integrity.
> ...



You certainly have the right to your opinion, but I totally disagree and I think what I am doing is not at all uncalled for, even though it wasn't specifically written for that event. It is simply a way for me to show some compassion or like a dedication. I see nothing hypocritical about this. However, I find your comment of poor taste, sir.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2010)

Guy, for me it is very ok what you did. I also like your piece.

Maybe the over reaction is because in these days so many TV- and Radio- stations are using this theme for their own buisness... .


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (had the wrong link before)*

I had the wrong link and just realized this, it's corrected now. Sorry.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2010)

So then it only can be better to my ears.... .


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 20, 2010)

germancomponist @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> So then it only can be better to my ears.... .



Yes! Much more sounding.


----------



## fido94 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (had the wrong link before, sorry)*

Raymond, as Guy said, you're entitled for your own opinion and point of view. Not to turn this into a bigger deal than it should be , but I'd like to state:
1) I fully support and respect what Guy did and I find his music very expressive and in this case, very appropriate for the unfortunate tragedy. 
3) We are musicians here and we are able to express ourselves through music better than words most of the times.
2) I invite you to visit Guy's home page to learn more about his background, compositions and he is able to do with VSL.

Guy, i now have an ITunes Playlist for your available compositions and it will be attached to my iPOD!


----------



## Adamich (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (Memorial piece for the victims of the earthquake in Haiti on Jan 12, 2010)*



rayinstirling @ Wed Jan 20 said:


> Mr. Bacos, with that lovely smile beside the header.
> 
> I have not listened or intend listening to this pseudo-memorial piece you offer.
> Your own text above is damning, you openly admit it wasn't written as a memorial yet you present it here as such. You may have talent as a composer but you certainly have no integrity.
> ...


Wow, get over yourself. People like you turn away a lot of newcomers to this forum. What he did, in no way, was wrong in the least. I really can't fathom how you spun it in your head otherwise. If you were having a rough day, so be it, but an apology is in order.

As for the piece, incredibly lovely. Moving, great composition! Keep it up!


----------



## robteehan (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (had the wrong link before, sorry)*

Don't forget that Penderecki's "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima" was not so titled until after its premiere.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (had the wrong link before, sorry)*



rayinstirling @ Thu Jan 21 said:


> I've got to go do some work now (in the real world), so I haven't got the time right now to answer my critics but later.
> 
> I'm not impulsive and I cannot be swayed on my opinion.
> Self publicity on the back of a disaster is distasteful to me, end of story.
> ...



:roll:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: "Remembering 4:53 pm" (had the wrong link before, sorry)*

Thanks guys for all the appreciation and support. :D


I uploaded an even better version, gave it a bit more movement. If anyone interested, same link.


----------



## jlb (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy this piece is Beautiful. This is the sort of thing I am going to do.


----------



## A/V4U (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy, just can say ...anything you compose sounds great. And I don't see anything wrong you dedicated this piece of your work to Haitian tragedy.


----------

